# Trade w/ Minnesota?



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/8652841.htm


> Hot rumor: The Boston Celtics take ex-Gopher Kris Humphries with their No. 15 overall pick in June's NBA draft, then trade him to the Timberwolves.


I don't know who would come back in return, I like Troy Hudson though. I guess Kevin McHale also likes Ricky Davis.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Boston / Minnesota trade*

The Celtics do not need Troy Hudson so I hope that Ainge is not considering trading the 15 pick (Humphries in the rumor) for Hudson. I do not think that Hudson is an upgrade over the current duo at point of Banks and Atkins.

I doubt that McHale trades Garnett, Cassell or Spreewell.

A name that comes to mind for me would be Wally. He has become expendable to the TWolves and I think he is the type of player that Ainge would like on the C's.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ainge better plan on using that 15 on Dorell Wright if he really wants him because he's not going to be there at 24-25.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

On the T-Wolves board there saying that it might be Candi or Wally and possibly Ricky Davis could be involved.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=93955&forumid=22


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

There is no way we would trade Davis & Humphries for that piece of trash Olawakandi & Szcerbiak, trust me if that trade ever happened I would run Ainge out of town myself.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yes, let's deal*

I would trade Kris Humphries, Jumaine Jones and Chris Mihm for Kevin Garnett


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't want anyone from 'sota's roster...not that they are bad, its just that they won't fit in here. If we want to rebuild, please don't rebuild with a bust like the Kandi man.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Yes, let's deal*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I would trade Kris Humphries, Jumaine Jones and Chris Mihm for Kevin Garnett


Sounds good and we might aswell trade Cassel, and Sprewell for Chris Mills and Michael Stewart.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

I wouldn't mind Wally. Minnesota has no use for him and we do.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yes, let's deal*



> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds good and we might aswell trade Cassel, and Sprewell for Chris Mills and Michael Stewart.


That would work if Mills was still on the team...

They'd have to call Atlanta for his services.

BTW, I don't think this deal if it happens would be as big of a deal as you guys are making it.

I'm thinking if Ainge would draft Humphries at 15, he might send him to Minnesota for Ebi....

I still don't see Ainge doing this because if he's as high on Wright as he says, he's going to have to take him at 15 because he will NOT be around at 24-25.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Yes, let's deal*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> I'm thinking if Ainge would draft Humphries at 15, he might send him to Minnesota for Ebi....


That works. I was real high on Ebi last draft. He has all the physical tools. I'm not sure how he did in Minnesota, though.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Yes, let's deal*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I still don't see Ainge doing this because if he's as high on Wright as he says, he's going to have to take him at 15 because he will NOT be around at 24-25.


We don't have to draft him at 15, most mocks have Humphries in the 20-25 range.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Yes, let's deal*



> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't have to draft him at 15, most mocks have Humphries in the 20-25 range.


But that's all they are, mock drafts.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope this is just a rumor.

All we need is Wally here in Boston.
We already have one big stiff making millions sitting on the sidelines in Raef, Do we really need another one in Wally?


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

C- Raef
PF- Wally
SF- Pierce
SG- Ricky
PG- Banks

not too shabby if you ask me


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Kris will still be around at 24 or 25 so there would be no need to waste 15 on him. Minnesotta of course has no 1st rounder so I think they'd still do it if we picked him down there. Honestly if Danny took Dorrell Wright at 15 and then took Swift or Jefferson at 24 and then Humprhies at 25 and traded Humphries for either Ebi or Wally I'd be very happy with that. Wally gets a bad knock but the guy has been an all star and he can shoot the lights out. We don't have any consistent scorers right now unless you count Paul but he needs 25 shots to get his freakin 23 a night or whatever. Wally has a much better shooting percentage. I don't know what his contract is though and if it's ridiculous I wouldn't want him but if it's not I think he'd be a good edition. As for Ebi....he's only 1 year removed from high school and I think he played about a total of 30 minutes this season (Like Perk) but I guess from what I've read, he's got the tools to be very good...he's very frail though. For the 25th pick though I'd take either of them :yes: I think this deal makes sense because other wise I think we end up with 3 high schoolers...I'd rather get one guy that's not even if it was Ebi...at least he's 1 year removed and Wally is a decent vet....his injury's would be a concern though.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

The last thing we need is someone that is continuously injured 30-50 games a year with a big contract, first the salaries would never match and second why should we help Minnesota by taking their oft-injured high price vet, when we are trying to build a young athletic team.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

First off, Wally at PF would be awful defensively, but atleast he can shoot the ball, unlike Walter.

Also, he's only 27, and he's a 50% shooter, and shoots over 40% from three. He's not that bad. But his contract sucks.

I'd deal Humphries for Ebi if we used 24 or 25 to get him. I don't like the idea of taking someone else's high school kid with 15. I'd rather pick our own (Wright or Jefferson).


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*ok*

That would be a small lineup, cuse Wally is a 6'6 shooting guard. and Kandi man is crap. so I wouldn't touch this trade anyway


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Don't sleep on Ebi...

You really think a guy who's been under KG and McHale's wing for the past year is going to be garbage?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Don't sleep on Ebi...
> 
> You really think a guy who's been under KG and McHale's wing for the past year is going to be garbage?


It doesn't mean he's going to be as good as either one of them. And wouldn't getting away from KG and McHale stunt his growth as a player?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I would never play Wally as a power forward, if we took him, he's a small forward and Ricky would have to be delt to break the log jam but if his contract is really that bad then we shouldn't...I have no idea what it is but I do love his shooting touch.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Wally Szczerbiak:
04/05 05/06 06/07 07/08 08/09
9 mil 10 mil 11 mil 12 mil 13 mil

No thanks! They can have him! I dont want Lafrentz and Szczerbiak to be the corner stones of this franchise!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why should Boston help out Minnesota? Leave them fools in cap hell as far as I'm concerned. Wally? :hurl:


----------

